# Car Ferry to UK



## Mattskii

What is the cheapest way to get back to the UK in a vehicle? Is it best to go from Lisbon or Porto (Or wherever they go from) Or cheaper to drive up to Santander or something like that?


----------



## Maggy Crawford

We have found that Santander is best to Portsmouth in our case. It is an easy 7 hour drive with 26 hours on board in very comfortable cabins. Not the cheapest but if you go from France, by the time you have factored in tolls, extra fuel and possibly an overnight stay, there is not much in it. I don't know of any ferries from Portugal.


----------



## JohnBoy

As Maggy says Matt, there are no ferries from PT.

In the past I've always taken the Calais / Dover route as it suited my needs. With all the problems in Calais and now Dunkirk with the immigrants, if I were travelling now it would be Santander for sure.


----------



## BodgieMcBodge

You have a choice of about 5 routes each of which the ferry prices vary with demand and time of year also the driven distance/cost needs to be taken into account. Santander/Bilbao (Spain) to Plymouth/Portsmouth is the shortest drive/longest crossing, Some of these ferries are classed as "basic" so the price varies depending on the boat and all need the cost of onboard accommodation added where the cheapest is often fully bookd. Sometimes the Gijon ferry also goes from Spain to UK. All the rest are from France like St Malo via Jersey/Gurnsey to Poole but this is 1500km drive from central Portugal.


----------



## Maggy Crawford

Last year we went from Gijon to Poole very cheaply with LD Lines but I am afraid it is not operating this year.


----------



## siobhanwf

one way travel

DETAILS FROM vIAMICHELIN from Rio Maior to Ouistreham (Normandy ) 293.63 € with with a Petrol vehicle Toll 96.65 € | Petrol 196.98 € 

Time
17h41 with 17h00 on motorways Distance 1718 km with 1686 km on motorways


At least one overnight stay. Plus wear and tear on the car. The cost is almost the same to travel by ferry.....depending on the cabin you choose!!! 
And then the ferry on top to cross the channel.... 


to Calais.... 285.11 € 
Toll 116.75 € | Fuel (DIESEL) 168.36 € 

Time
20h15 with 19h23 on motorways
Distance
1972 km with 1935 km on motorways


----------



## Mattskii

Wow! Thank you everyone!  

Looks like Santander is my best option as Portsmouth is my preferred port in the UK any way. I'd like to minimise driving any how, my old motorhome is hard work! Top speed is 55mph, 60 downhill with a tail wind! We don't usually drive more than a couple of hundred miles a day at most. He he, any excuse to stop off at as many places as possible. 

Thanks again for the info everyone!


----------



## Pgmills

And as bonus no frenchies....


----------



## Mattskii

Pgmills said:


> And as bonus no frenchies....


Not impressed by your casual racism.


----------



## Maggy Crawford

Oh come on stop being so PC. You have obviously never been stuck on a Spanish motorway and not able to get to your ferry because of a blockade by French lorry drivers all over the place who have no consideration for other road users.


----------



## BodgieMcBodge

I was a driver of French HGVs (including in Spain) for 15 years though not a French driver and I was subjected to casual racism in several of the European languages which I understand but that maybe not just because I was a French Lorry Driver but because I am black. I have never blockaded a Spanish motorway nor do I expect have most of my French ex-colleagues. This will be my last posting, goodbye.


----------



## Pgmills

I am sure, being a Finn you have never uttered a bad word about a Swede! 
Adeus.


----------



## travelling-man

C'mon guys, it was hardly an offensive remark. 

The French call us Rosbifs and we call them Frogs or Frenchies. 

The Portuguese sometimes call us Estrangeros or (IIRC) Bifs.

The Americans call us Limeys and we in return call them Yanks....... .and so it goes on. 

Hell, I lived in Africa for many years where the blacks often refer to the whites as Mulungi (or similar as it varies slightly dependent on local language) which translates to white scum that floats on the ocean.......... and that didn't offend me either

Matt, you lived in Australia for a period....... did you never refer to an Australian as an Aussie or were you offended by being called a Pom? 

It's no big deal and people should stop being so offended by every-blasted-thing!


----------



## robc

travelling-man said:


> It's no big deal and people should stop being so offended by every-blasted-thing!


Ah but tis the modern disease


----------



## Maggy Crawford

Epidemic more's the pity. I get quite annoyed at the very PC BBC which in turn expects me not to be offended by the frequent and totally gratuitous use of four letter words in dramas and documentaries that I am supposed to enjoy and laugh at.


----------



## Mattskii

I think using accepted slang terms which are not disrespectful, like Pom or Yank, is one thing. Slurring an entire nation as 'frenchies' like they were something worth avoiding is another. It is just disrespectful, divisive, and yes - racist! I though we were growing past such things these days. If respecting each other is still so unpopular, I don't hold up much hope for peace in the world any time soon


----------



## Pgmills

I think you will find that there are many who find the terms Pom and Yank perjorative. The OED defines Pom as being derogatory. I don't agree with them but I guess it all depends on how one turns the kaleidoscope.


----------



## travelling-man

I don't see any difference between calling an American a Yank, a Brit a Pom, an Estrangeros, or rosbif or a Limey, A frenchman a Frog or a Frenchy - Quite honestly I don't find any of it offensive. 

Matt, you'd probably say that calling a black American an African American is acceptable but in reality, that same description could be applied to a white Afrikaner living in America but I wonder if you would find the former acceptable and the latter offensive ....... and that to me is racist and offensive.


----------



## Mattskii

travelling-man said:


> I don't see any difference between calling an American a Yank, a Brit a Pom, an Estrangeros, or rosbif or a Limey, A frenchman a Frog or a Frenchy - Quite honestly I don't find any of it offensive.
> 
> Matt, you'd probably say that calling a black American an African American is acceptable but in reality, that same description could be applied to a white Afrikaner living in America but I wonder if you would find the former acceptable and the latter offensive ....... and that to me is racist and offensive.


I think it is important to remember there is a distinction between what people choose to call themselves, and what other people choose to call them. I don't find it offensive when an African African calls himself a '******', I do find it offensive if a white man calls him/her that. It really does not matter which specific word was used. The message itself was wrong. You may not be offended by the word 'frenchie', fair enough. I certainly find the message he was conveying pretty backwards. 

'Great plan, it avoids going anywhere near the French' to paraphrase. 

There, no bad words used, because this is not about bad words. It is about bad messages.


----------



## travelling-man

Strewth mate......... don't you feel this PC BS is a little over the top?

Either way and getting back on subject, are you giving up on trying to get the motor home matriculated?


----------



## Mattskii

travelling-man said:


> Strewth mate......... don't you feel this PC BS is a little over the top?
> 
> Either way and getting back on subject, are you giving up on trying to get the motor home matriculated?


Yup, given up. Too many obstacles. Quite sad about it, but what can you do? I can't get a certificate of type with the habitation door on the wrong side, so that kind of seals our fate


----------



## travelling-man

Mattskii said:


> Yup, given up. Too many obstacles. Quite sad about it, but what can you do? I can't get a certificate of type with the habitation door on the wrong side, so that kind of seals our fate


Sorry to hear it....... I've no idea what the vehicle is worth in the UK and/or what it'll cost to get it there but if the margins are narrow, have you considered stripping the vehicle here, selling all the campervan interior & perhaps engine & gearbox etc and then scrapping what's left.

Or alternatively, selling it here to someone who either wants to return to the UK or just wants to live in it here whilst doing a renovation or build etc?


----------



## Pgmills

Campervan/motor home wanted: AngloINFO Algarve

This might be of interest.


----------



## Mattskii

Pgmills said:


> Campervan/motor home wanted: AngloINFO Algarve
> 
> This might be of interest.


Thank you!


----------



## oronero

I am just recently back from UK to Portugal, via Calais in a lwb Mercedes Sprinter type van, (class 2). 20th August- 29th August.

I had a full load down and an empty run back, averaging 34mpg, which cost on average 1.25 Euros/ltr at a total cost of around 500Euros. The mileage covered on the continent was 3,000 miles for the return journey Calais-Lisbon-Calais.

Ferry costs from Dover/Calais return were £160 for two adults and a van which measured 6.5 mtrs long and just under 3mtrs in height.

The journey can be done in 2.5 days easily travelling at an average 80kmh and on the return journey I avoided all tolls in all countries. I drove from about 9am to 11pm with plenty of stops for coffee breaks buying provisions at a supermarket and cooking at main road picnic areas, for breakfast, lunch and diner.

On the journey down I had to use the tolls from San Sebastian to near Burgos and the cost was approx. 21Euros (Class 2). 
The tolls from Vila Formosa to Lisbon worked out at less than 45Euros (Class 2).

I am heading off again this coming week but travelling from Newhaven Dieppe return. I shall be using motels on the way down as my travel buddy is mature and his bones cannot cope with roughing it so will be able to report on my costs once I get back. 

The journey down to Lisbon will be interrupted with a stop at the Caramulo Museum as we are two vehicle enthusiasts and will probably take in the weekend's hillclimb event that they hold annually so no quick trip down to Lisbon, just a leisurely tour.


----------



## oronero

I arrived back at the weekend from a second run taking my possessions to the Sintra coastline, below is my opinion and findings based on each of the trips so far.

Traveling this time from Newhaven to Dieppe, instead of Dover to Calais saved approx four hours of driving time and the associated mileage. Cost wise the difference in ferry ticket prices and fuel costs between each of the French ports to my final destination was very similar overall.

I found that by using the Newhaven to Dieppe ferry, I arrived less tired, the five hour ferry crossing does leave you with enough time to catch up on sleep and rest, unlike the one and a half hour crossing from Dover to Calais.

It should be possible if you catch the 11.00pm Newhaven ferry, which arrives at 4.00am, for you to comfortably drive down to the French / Spanish border by the first day...sadly I missed the night ferry and had to catch the 9.00am ferry, arriving at Dieppe around 2.00pm, by the end of the day I was abount 30kms away from Bordeux. 

For those worried about tolls throughout France, Portugal and Spain, I have so far circumnavigated them with the help of a sat/nav system set to avoid the tolls. As I wanted to see the Caramulo car museum my system took me into Portugal via Braganca and on the way out from Sintra I crossed the Vasco da Gama Bridge in Lisbon and excited Portugal at Evora / Elves.


----------



## travelling-man

What did you think of the museum?


----------



## oronero

To be honest I thought the museum at Caramulo was okay though nothing special as a car museum. 

The main building had an exhibition of small vehicles and micro-cars which was well presented (approx. 20 on display), the toy car room was small but interesting and the artwork and historic pieces on the first floor was of general interest.
The main annex which contained part of the collection of cars was smaller than I expected, holding approx 60 vehicles. It did however contain some cars that were used by Salazar during his time as the Dictator of Portugal and I was informed that some of the other cars are kept at a 'Quinta' (belonging to the family who are associated with the museum) for storage. There are a few pre-war cars on display and a few from the era between the World wars including a type 36 Bugatti as well as two Atlantic's (type 57).

Having visited quite a few car museums and collections over the years I was expecting more from what is perceived as an important collection of cars within Portugal and thus I was disappointed. I guess I have been spoilt having been to the old 'Rosso Bianco' collection in Germany (1994), the 'Sclumpf Collection' in Mulhouse, France (1994), the Alfa Romeo museum (1994) and the Mercedes museum (1994) to name but a few back then.

I guess as part of a 'day-out' in Central Portugal it is worthy of a visit and if you are in the area for one of the car-club events held in the vicinity or the motoring events held there then yes it is worth purchasing a ticket and having a look. 

I should think that the classic car and motorsport events held in Lisbon or possibly other large cities in Portugal would perhaps display a greater variety of the cars that interest me which tend to be from the late 1950's through to now.

On the way back to England I stopped of at a car museum south west of Rennes (France) at a place called Loheac, definitely worthy of a visit. Approx 400 vehicles with a large display of Renault Alpines, a nice collection of early Renaults and Citroens and some off-shore powerboats. There was around 800sq ft of model/toycars, a display of about 16 formula 1 cars from the late 80's onwards, a display of several Group B rally cars, some rally cross cars, a collection of various Hommell cars, various lamborghinis, a nice collection of Peugeot cabriolets, light goods vehicles etc. This old video gives a taster of what to expect at Loheac.


----------



## Mattskii

Thanks for that Oronero! 

I think I will go from Bilboa. I get about 22mpg on a good day, I have a big old 1990 Autotrail on a Merc 208D Chassis. Driving is expensive, top speed is 50mph, good old fashioned cruising lol. Will stick to the toll roads too for ease of driving and reduced fuel costs. I think that might be my cheapest bet, and any way it suites me to arrive in the UK in Plymouth as I am heading to my parents in Cornwall, so saves lots of driving at both ends of the journey. Although a return ferry from there is going to be very pricey +/- £500 

$160 Dover Calais does sound very tempting, but it so much driving to go that route. Which is fine if you are holidaying, we sailed in to France at Roscoff and drove all over France and Spain last year, it was great fun. But I need this to be a quick and easy return trip.


----------



## oronero

I have just done another trip to Portugal using the Newhaven, Dieppe ferry service again. I booked a 4berth outside cabin this time during outward and return crossing, it cost another £80 on the normal ferry return cost but was in my opinion money well spent, even if I only slept for approx four hours each way.

To those that have an interest in classic cars we stopped of at the Museu Do Automovel in Ribeirao, between Braga and Porto. This well laid out collection of cars, belonging to members of the local car club showed a good level of well restored cars spanning from the 1920's through to the more recent, including an example of a Lamborghini Diablo. They do have a Facebook page for those that are interested.

It was to me a more meaningful collection of everyday cars that would have been seen in Portugal throughout the years, there was a nice selection of Indian Scout motorcycles as well as old British bikes and a 1970's Ducati Sport. I would suggest that if anybody is in the area and has an interest in automotive history it is definitely worth a visit for a few hours. The display consisted of about 150 + vehicles, including a Portuguese prototype based on the Corvette which was funded by European money, both the final concept and the two design mock-ups are on display (not my cup of tea but somebody might like it).

My lessons learnt during this return trip were do not expect French Fuel stations to be open at 4.00am and unless you have a means of paying in Euros electroncally, especially if you are avoiding toll roads, you will run out of fuel at 5.30am between two major towns on a dual carriageway whilst it is dark and pouring with rain. Farmers can help you out in such circumstances but cross your fingers that you don't get 'dipped'! 

Make sure that you arrive with a decent amount of fuel in your tank during the early hours or make sure that either of your two 20 litre 'Jerry cans' also have something in them other than air!

The cost of driving on the tolls from Porto to Lisbon in a LWB Mercedes Sprinter was approx 45Euros but only took four hours. Total mileage from West Yorkshire to Sintra return was 3700 miles, with a little running around in Sintra.

I'll be doing the trip again in about another 10 days and will answer any questions that others may have....if I can.


----------

